# 15% less beef from Australia for 2015,



## Markwright

the herd is sold down to a 20 year low.

feeder cattle exports there are down 30 to 35% now.

http://www.mla.com.au/Prices-and-markets/Trends-and-analysis/Beef/Forecasts


----------



## SupaDexta

Good news for us, to keep this train chugging along.


----------



## 1brunel

This makes sense to me. Of course markets always move up and down or at least sideways. I don't think its time for panic. Maybe time to take a little protection.


----------

